# FU Dreieck Stern



## chris_who (4 Mai 2010)

hi mir ist was ganz verrücktes passiert :
ich habe einen fu (siemens ich glaub es war ein micromaster). den motor konnte man in dreieck 230v anschließen und in stern 400. ich habe es in stern angeschlossen und die frequenz auf 36 hz gestellt. hat alles funtkioniert. danach habe ich den fu auf 230v eingestellt und den motor in dreieck umgeklemmt, zu meinem erstauen konnte ich die genaue frequenz nicht mehr erreichen. der fu hat jetzt immer 2-3 hz mehr angezeigt.woran liegt das????


----------



## jabba (4 Mai 2010)

Im Stern gehen ja die Leiter über den Sternpunkt, da geht jeweils eim Hertz verloren.


----------



## chris_who (6 Mai 2010)

> Im Stern gehen ja die Leiter über den Sternpunkt, da geht jeweils eim Hertz verloren.


das heisst wenn ich im stern anschließe und auf 36 einstelle, gibt der fu 39 hz aus????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

chris_who schrieb:


> das heisst wenn ich im stern anschließe und auf 36 einstelle, gibt der fu 39 hz aus????


 
Bitte lese das hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequenzumrichter

und das hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung

Komme erst wieder wenn du das wirklich auswendig kannst!
Ich frage dich ab :icon_confused:


----------



## chris_who (7 Mai 2010)

> Komme erst wieder wenn du das wirklich auswendig kannst!
> Ich frage dich ab


jawohl wird gemacht....danke gruß


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Im Stern gehen ja die Leiter über den Sternpunkt, da geht jeweils eim Hertz verloren.



Moment vielleicht hab ich das falsch verstanden. So weit ich weiß, kann auch fehlinfos bzw. unwissen sein, dreht ein motor am Netz in Europa mit ein Polpaar 3000 U/min bei 50 Hz. Hier verschwindet auch kein Hertz, wieso sollte dann dein Umrichter der 37 Hz raus geben soll, nur 35 Hz raus? Ich kenn es zwar das der Schlupf deine Drehzahl runter gehen lässt wenn du die Drehzahl an der Welle misst.

n = (f*60)/p    P=polpaarzahl [f]=Hz=s-1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Moment vielleicht hab ich das falsch verstanden. So weit ich weiß, kann auch fehlinfos bzw. unwissen sein, dreht ein motor am Netz in Europa mit ein Polpaar 3000 U/min bei 50 Hz. Hier verschwindet auch kein Hertz, wieso sollte dann dein Umrichter der 37 Hz raus geben soll, nur 35 Hz raus? Ich kenn es zwar das der Schlupf deine Drehzahl runter gehen lässt wenn du die Drehzahl an der Welle misst.
> 
> n = (f*60)/p P=polpaarzahl [f]=Hz=s-1


 
jabba hat nur ein kleinse späschen gemacht,
auch dir lege ich den link in Beitrag #4 ans her(t)z.


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jabba hat nur ein kleinse späschen gemacht,
> auch dir lege ich den link in Beitrag #4 ans her(t)z.



Hab ich nochmal gelesen, könnte mir nur was unter dem Punkt "U/f-Betrieb" vorstellen das es interessant ist, wobei das ja nur indirekt auf die frequenz einfluss hat und mir nur sagt das wenn ich zu niedrige Frequenzen fahre muss ich den boost einschalten bzw. erhöhen. 

Da gilt aber U'=f'/fn*Un=37Hz/50Hz*230V bzw. U'=37Hz/50Hz*400V was aber nur die Spg am Motor verändert und somit den Strom welcher wiederrum das Moment abschwächt.

Ich red mich um Kopf und Kragen aber ich versteh nicht worauf ihr raus wollt. Sorry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Ich red mich um Kopf und Kragen


 
und das nicht nur hier



Proxy schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht worauf ihr raus wollt. Sorry


 
wir wollen auf folgendes hinaus, ich darf noch mal zitieren



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jabba hat nur ein kleines späschen gemacht


 
im Sternpunkt geht kein Her(t)z verloren, so rein aus Elektrotechnischer sicht.


----------



## jabba (10 Mai 2010)

> Zitat von *Helmut_von_der_Reparatur*
> 
> 
> _jabba hat nur ein kleines späschen  gemacht_


:s11:
Schaaade hast Du Schelm es doch gemerkt *ROFL*

Ausserdem heisst das ja.

Ich hab mein Hertz in Heidelberg verloren, und nicht im Sternpunkt...


----------



## PN/DP (10 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Im Stern gehen ja die Leiter über den Sternpunkt, da geht jeweils eim Hertz verloren.


Bei diesem genialen Satz mußte ich so lachen, daß ich spontan beim vom Stuhl fallen
Jabba ein Danke gegeben habe.  (Ich könnte schon wieder, es geht aber nur 1 Danke)
Daß irgendjemand diese Aussage für bare Münze nimmt, hätte ich nie-nicht gedacht. 

Nun bringt mich der "Stern" auf eine Idee, wie es tatsächlich physikalisch zu einem 
Hertz-Schwund kommen kann.

Der Nächste, der hier mit einer Formel ankommt, kann ja mal ausrechnen, wie schnell 
man den FU von sich wegschmeißen muß, damit durch den Effekt eines sich entfernenden 
Schwingungs-Erzeugers die FU-Frequenz am Motor-Kabelende um 3 Hertz absinkt.
(Beispiele aus der Natur: vorbeifahrende Lokomotive, Rotverschiebung der Galaxien)

Gruß
Harald
:s11:


----------



## jabba (11 Mai 2010)

chris_who schrieb:


> hi mir ist was ganz verrücktes passiert :
> ich habe einen fu (siemens ich glaub es war ein micromaster). den motor konnte man in dreieck 230v anschließen und in stern 400. ich habe es in stern angeschlossen und die frequenz auf 36 hz gestellt. hat alles funtkioniert. danach habe ich den fu auf 230v eingestellt und den motor in dreieck umgeklemmt, zu meinem erstauen konnte ich die genaue frequenz nicht mehr erreichen. der fu hat jetzt immer 2-3 hz mehr angezeigt.woran liegt das????



Das Thema kann man nicht beantworten ! Da der Themenstarter das Thema nicht versteht.
Außerdem hat Helmut ihn aufgefordert das Thema zu lesen, da isser wohl noch dran.

2-3Hz mehr angezeigt als was ?
Wo wurde die Frequenz angezeigt und welche, wer hat das gemessen ?
War der Motor belastet ? Dann könnte es durch falsche Parametrierung einen größeren Schlupf geben,
Aber all die Fragen sind "Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen"


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2010)

Sorry, kanns mir nicht Vergneifen... also Chuck Norrys soll sogar mal bei einem in Stern geschalteten Motor 6 Her(t)z(e) Verlust erreicht haben.


----------



## Proxy (11 Mai 2010)

Also jetzt mal völlig Wertfrei. Auch wenn Helmut_von_der_Reparatur immer tolle Tipps gibt, würde ich gerne mal von ihn die Erklärung dafür haben. 

@PN/DP: Gerne berechne ich dir diesen Effekt. Wenn du mir sagst was die einstreuende Frequenz ist. Dauert nicht lange könntest du auch selber, Stichwort "Fourier Analyse" würde hier die FFT nehmen. 

@Jabba


> 2-3Hz mehr angezeigt als was ?
> Wo wurde die Frequenz angezeigt und welche, wer hat das gemessen ?
> War der Motor belastet ? Dann könnte es durch falsche Parametrierung einen größeren Schlupf geben,
> Aber all die Fragen sind "Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen"


Einer der wenigen hier oder der einzige der Erklärungen raus gibt. Danke dafür.

Denn so wie ich es gelesen habe bzw verstanden habe, zeigt er bei gleichen Parametern auf den Display eine andere Frequenz an wenn er ihn von Stern nach Dreieck umklemmt. Was mir aus der Logik nicht ersichtlich ist bzw. ich nicht verstehe. Deswgen wollte ich ja auch einen erklärung für diese Phänomen, welches Helmut mir bisher nicht geben konnte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Denn so wie ich es gelesen habe bzw verstanden habe, zeigt er bei gleichen Parametern auf den Display eine andere Frequenz an wenn er ihn von Stern nach Dreieck umklemmt. Was mir aus der Logik nicht ersichtlich ist bzw. ich nicht verstehe. Deswgen wollte ich ja auch einen erklärung für diese Phänomen, welches Helmut mir bisher nicht geben konnte.


 
Die erklärung kann auch keiner aus der ferne geben, weil ja niemand weiß
was der Kollege da gemacht hat. Was auf den Display üblicherweise an-
gezeigt hat ist üblicherweise die Sollfrequenz. Warum die auf einmal anders
sein soll, werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Vlt. hat er als Sollwertvorgabe ein
Poti genommen und ist aus versehen drangekommen oder hat einfach an 
irgendeienen Parameter gespielt.

Die Frequenz die aus dem Umrichter rauskommt wird durch den Motor nicht
verändert, weil es ein pasives Element ist.


----------



## chris_who (15 Mai 2010)

> Vlt. hat er als Sollwertvorgabe ein
> Poti genommen und ist aus versehen drangekommen oder hat einfach an
> irgendeienen Parameter gespielt.


NEIN hat ER nicht!!!!
ER hat alle parameter gleich gelassen und nur von 400 v auf 230 v gewechselt!!!
und zu dem anderen kommentar ich würde es nicht BLICKEN, es tut mir so leid, dass ich eine frage hatte, wird nicht wieder vorkommen, aber ich dachte hier würde geholfen werden und nicht großkotzig rumgetan!!!!
ja ich habe mir die links durchgelesen...ergebnis NULL. ich weiss immer noch nicht woran es liegt....p.s. der motor, bzw. das band war bei beiden einstellungen unbelastet. ich habe auch einen ingenieur von uns gefragt und selbst der konnte mir keine antwort geben warum das so ist. totzdem danke...jedenfalls für die ernst gemeinten tipps und nicht für die "ich bin der checker" tipps...
danke


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2010)

*Referenzfrequenz verstellt?*



chris_who schrieb:


> ER hat alle parameter gleich gelassen und nur von 400 v auf 230 v gewechselt!!!


Hat ER dabei (vielleicht unwissentlich) die Motor-Nennfrequenz (P0310) oder die Europa/Nordamerika-Einstellung (P0100) oder die Bezugsfrequenz (P2000) 
von 50Hz auf 60Hz verstellt? Hat ER die Motor-Nenndrehzahl (P0311) verstellt?
Was ist denn die Frequenzsollwertquelle?


chris_who schrieb:


> und zu dem anderen kommentar ich würde es nicht BLICKEN, es tut mir so leid, dass ich eine frage hatte, wird nicht wieder vorkommen, aber ich dachte hier würde geholfen werden und nicht großkotzig rumgetan!!!!


Nun sei mal nicht so eine Mimose! Zumindest Helmut_von_der_Reparatur hat hier mehrere nützliche Beiträge gepostet (sogar "Bitte" geschrieben) und auch 
das "kleinse späschen" aufgeklärt.
Und der Späßemacher Jabba hat mehrere konkrete Nachfragen zu Angaben gestellt, die wir in Deiner Eröffnungsfrage vermisst haben.

Niemand hat dich gezwungen hier eine Frage zu stellen. Du hast Dich ganz freiwillig an das Forum gewandt, weil Du gehofft hast, von den hier versammelten 
gebildeten Leuten eine Antwort auf Dein spezielles Problem zu erhalten.
Dazu gehört dann aber auch, daß man möglichst viele Details nennt, vor allem die genaue Bezeichnung des Gerätes, was die Probleme macht.
Wenn dann die Frage auch noch so leger mit einer kaputten Tastatur ohne Großbuchstaben und Absatzzeichen hier reingekloppt wird, dann kann man sich 
über die Qualität der Antworten nicht beschweren.


chris_who schrieb:


> ja ich habe mir die links durchgelesen...ergebnis NULL. ich weiss immer noch nicht woran es liegt....p.s. der motor, bzw. das band war bei beiden einstellungen unbelastet. ich habe auch einen ingenieur von uns gefragt und selbst der konnte mir keine antwort geben warum das so ist. totzdem danke...jedenfalls für die ernst gemeinten tipps und nicht für die "ich bin der checker" tipps...
> danke


Daß auch Dein Ingenieur keine Erklärung für das "Warum" hat, sollte Dir eigentlich bestätigen, daß es keinen physikalischen Grund für Dein "Phänomen" gibt. 
Es muß daran liegen, was Du am FU gemacht hast oder wie Du es gemacht hast.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Wer an Frequenzumrichtern rumspielt, der sollte zumindest soviel Wissen von der Materie haben, daß er eine solche Aussage:


jabba schrieb:


> Im Stern gehen ja die Leiter über den Sternpunkt, da geht jeweils eim Hertz verloren.


sofort als Witz erkennt.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## chris_who (15 Mai 2010)

ich habe ja nie behauptet dass ich mich in dem gebiet voll auskenne, darum wollte ich hier mal nachfragen.
aber fakt ist ausser der spannung habe ich nichts verstellt. nachdem das "phänomen" aufgetreten ist, hat es ein kollege, der sich eigentlich sehr gut mit den siemens fu`s auskennt auch noch mal probiert, also zuerst im stern bei 400 v, dann in dreieck bei 230 v. ergebnis war das gleiche, das einzige was er und ich verstellt haben, war die spannung sonst nichts, alles andere ist gleich geblieben....naja keine ahnung ich hab den sollwert jetzt einfach 3 hz höher gestellt und jetzt gehts, ist zwar nicht die lösung des problems, aber besser als gar nichts. ich werds aber nochmal so machen, dass ich alle parameter rausschreibe und den genauen motor und den fu und einfach alle daten, dann melde ich mich nochmal - ich denke das ist die beste lösung. ihr habt schon recht, klar ich braucht einfach genauere angaben....


----------



## MSB (15 Mai 2010)

Also das ist jetz einfach mal eine Mutmaßung:
- Du musst wenn du sowas machst auf jeden Fall das *komplette* Set an Motordaten entsprechend eingeben

Ich persönlich vermute ja, das die automatische Schlupfkompensation in Verbindung mit "falschen" Motordaten,
die Ursache ist.
Dazu müsste der Parameter P1335 >0 sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2010)

*Motorparameter Neuberechnung erforderlich*



chris_who schrieb:


> also zuerst im stern bei 400 v, dann in dreieck bei 230 v. ergebnis war das gleiche, das einzige was er und ich verstellt haben, war die spannung sonst nichts, alles andere ist gleich geblieben....
> [...]
> ich werds aber nochmal so machen, dass ich alle parameter rausschreibe und den genauen motor und den fu und einfach alle daten, dann melde ich mich nochmal


P0305 Motornennstrom habt Ihr nicht verstellt?! 

Für das Umstellen des MicroMaster-FU von 400V/Stern auf 230V/Dreieck reicht es nicht, nur Motornennspannung (P0304) 
und Motornennstrom (P0305) anzupassen. Es muß eine Schnellinbetriebnahme (P0010 = 1) durchgeführt werden.
Nur dann werden die FU-internen Motordaten und Regelungsparameter korrekt neu berechnet.

Auszug aus der MicroMaster MM420 Betriebsanleitung


> _Wenn es noch keinen passenden Parametersatz für den Antrieb gibt, dann muss eine
> Schnellinbetriebnahme inklusive einer Motordaten-Identifikation durchgeführt werden.
> [...]
> Mit der Schnellinbetriebnahme wird der Umrichter an den Motor angepasst und es
> ...


Die Schnellinbetriebnahme dann mit P3900 = 3 (Nur Motorberechnung. Kein Rücksetzen der übrigen Parameter) beenden.
Dabei wird intern P0340 = 1 gesetzt (Berechnung der Motorparameter und Regelungsdaten) und die entsprechenden Daten 
berechnet.

Anschließend sollte die Motordatenidentifikation (Ständerwiderstand) mit P1910 = 1 durchgeführt werden, weil ja von 
Stern auf Dreieck umgeklemmt wurde.


> _Die Motornennspannung P0304, der Motornennstrom P0305 und der Ständerwiderstand
> P0350 muss immer gemäß der Motorbeschaltung (Dreieck/Stern) eingegeben werden.
> [...]
> MICROMASTER besitzt ein Messverfahren zur Bestimmung des Ständerwiderstandes.
> ...









 Achtung!
Zur Motordatenidentifikation *unbedingt die Sicherheitshinweise in der MicroMaster-Betriebsanleitung lesen!*

Eine Sache, die noch nicht klar ist: 
Warum stellst Du überhaupt den Motor von 400V/Stern auf 230V/Dreieck um?
Willst Du den Motor mit der 87-Hz-Kennlinie betreiben?

In der MM420-Betriebsanleitung gibt es nach der Beschreibung der Schnellinbetriebnahme auch einen kurzen Abschnitt 
über 230V/Dreieck-Motor an 400V-FU und 87-Hz-Kennlinie.

Du mußt nicht alle relevanten FU-Parameter einzeln abschreiben.
Mit DriveMonitor kannst Du den kompletten Parametersatz aus dem FU auslesen und als Beitrags-Anhang hier hochladen.
DriveMonitor Version V5.4 SP2 für SIMOVERT MASTERDRIVES, MICROMASTER und SIMOREG

Gruß
Harald


----------



## chris_who (16 Mai 2010)

> Es muß eine Schnellinbetriebnahme (P0010 = 1) durchgeführt werden.


wahrscheinlich war das der fehler....
umgestellt habe ich ihn von stern auf dreieck, weil ein kollege gemeint hat :
wenn es ein 230v fu ist (eingangsspannung), dann will er auch dass der motor mit 230v läuft. warum oder weshalb er das so haben wollte, keine ahnung.
also danke nochmal für die tipps, ich schaus mir gleich morgen nochmal an...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2010)

chris_who schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich war das der fehler....
> umgestellt habe ich ihn von stern auf dreieck, weil ein kollege gemeint hat :
> wenn es ein 230v fu ist (eingangsspannung), dann will er auch dass der motor mit 230v läuft. warum oder weshalb er das so haben wollte, keine ahnung.
> also danke nochmal für die tipps, ich schaus mir gleich morgen nochmal an...


 
hallo christian_wer,
mir hängt noch folgender satz von dir in den ohren:


chris_who schrieb:


> ich habe ja nie behauptet dass ich mich in dem gebiet voll auskenne, darum wollte ich hier mal nachfragen.


Ich hoffe du betreibst zur Zeit nur übungen an deinen Motor und der findet
keinen praktischen Einsatz. Mein Eindruck ist das du nicht aus dem Elektro
Technischen Bereich kommst, bei solchen spielerein gibt es einiges zu
beachten, nicht nur das der Umrichter das kann was du da vor hast, son-
dern das der Motor auch dafür geeignet ist. 

Bitte sei vorsichtig und lasse das was du da machst von deinen Kollegen 
überprüfen, wenn der ein Fachmann ist.

gruß helmut


----------



## PN/DP (16 Mai 2010)

chris_who schrieb:


> umgestellt habe ich ihn von stern auf dreieck, weil ein kollege gemeint hat :
> wenn es ein 230v fu ist (eingangsspannung), dann will er auch dass der motor mit 230v läuft. warum oder weshalb er das so haben wollte, keine ahnung.


Wenn es ein FU mit nur 1 Phase 230V Eingangsspannung ist, dann MUSS der Motor in 230V-Schaltung betrieben werden, wenn er seine Nennleistung bringen soll. 
Weil ein FU aus 230V Eingangsspannung keine 400V Ausgangsspannung machen kann.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## chris_who (17 Mai 2010)

> hallo christian_wer----das soll eigentlich nicht "wer" heissen, sondern ist who, ist mein halber nachnahme!





> Mein Eindruck ist das du nicht aus dem Elektro
> Technischen Bereich kommst


doch eigentlich schon, aber auf dem gebiet frequenzumrichter habe ich noch nicht so viele erfahrungen gesammelt, deshalb auch die, für euch, "blöden" fragen. aber ich hab mir gedacht ich frag heir einfach mal nach will mich ja schließlich weiter bilden....
gruß


----------



## chris_who (17 Mai 2010)

ja toll und NACHNAME hab ich auch noch falsch geschrieben


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2010)

chris_who schrieb:


> ja toll und NACHNAME hab ich auch noch falsch geschrieben


Also ich denke du hast deine Frage falsch formuliert.
Du hast geschrieben du musst eine FU von Stern 400V auf Dreick 230V umkonfigurieren.
Dazu gibt es in der Bedienungsanleitung des Micromaster einige Beispiele, wie das gehen kann. 
Doch musst du zumindest in der Theorie wissen, was ein Fu ist und wie sich die Charakteristik eines Motors ändert, wenn du dies so umbauen willst.
Von Helmut hast du Literaturlinks bekommen die die Grundlagen erklären.

Jabba hat dir ja gesagt wo die Hertz fairloren gehen.
Hat mir viel weiter geholfen, da mir das  nicht geläufig war.

bike


P.S: Schön zu lesen, dass deine Shifttaste nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Mai 2010)

*Ooch nööö, nicht noch einer ...*



bike schrieb:


> Jabba hat dir ja gesagt wo die Hertz fairloren gehen.
> Hat mir viel weiter geholfen, da mir das  nicht geläufig war.





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jabba hat nur ein kleinse späschen gemacht,
> auch dir lege ich den link in Beitrag #4 ans her(t)z.


Noch einer, der WIRKLICH lesen sollte, was Helmut in #4 verlinkt hat. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## bike (18 Mai 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Noch einer, der WIRKLICH lesen sollte, was Helmut in #4 verlinkt hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Harald


Hast du mein "fairloren" nicht richtig verstanden 

Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## chris_who (20 Mai 2010)

also jungs, ich dank euch auf jeden fall für die nützlichen, wie auch unnützlichen tipps (jeder wird wohl wissen wer gemeint ist), fakt ist, wie ich auch schon geschrieben hatte, ich bin gerade dabei, oder vielmehr bilde ich mich gerade weiter auf dem gebiet FU!!!!mit eurer hilfe wirds schon schief gehen....bzw. mit eurer hilfe wird sich der motor schon drehen....DANKE
mfg


----------

